# Fish Finder Rig



## FishFry (May 21, 2002)

Could someone tell me what kind of rig this is and how it works?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Since it's my new favorite and I asked the same question a few months back, I'll chime in.

Step one, hit the tackle shop and get a few packages of sinker slides (basically a snap clip mounted on a small plastic tube.), Put the slide on your line, tie a barrell swivel below it, and attach leader and hook to the barrell swivel (YMMV on how long a leader, I'm still experimenting). Put a sinker on the slide and you're ready to fish.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, use 40 poud test as shock leader (two and one half rod lengths, plus about 5 winds onto the reel. Use coastlock as my slip, then barrel swivel. Attached to barrel swivel anywhere from 8" - 15" fifty pound test to hook (too long and wind resistence and helicopter effect takes its toll on distance). Depending on what is in the water, check hook line frequently for nicks and abrasions (don''t want to lose the "big one" due to damaged hook line. Using longer lead to hook lets you cut and retie the hook a few times before needing an entirely new piece. Don't go much shorter than 5" myself though.

Advantage is that it lets the bait flow with the current a bit, and gives fish time to take the bait before actually feeling the resistance of the lead. Toss out rig, reel in until slack is up and you are holding the bottom, then hand feed about 2' length of line back out. This gives bait a bit more "free" movement. When bite happens, sit tight for a moment, let the fish do the work, then apply pressure, don't jerk to set hook.

Good luck, hope this helps.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FishFry (May 21, 2002)

TTHHAANNKKSS, I doubt if I will try this now but for sure next season. Always looking for new ways to catch the big one.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Beads*

I like to use a bead b/w the slider and the barrel swivel..the bead helps protect the not..if you like being pretty add one above the slider also.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If you're looking for beads, go to a craft store and get a life supply of them for a few bucks. I got way too many for $4 (400 beads I think).


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Here is a good pick!*










Hope this helps,
- Surfman


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

A picture is worth a thousand words! It's great the way the people on P&S help others out!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Like Shaggy said, keep the distance from the swivel to the hook short. I use less than 12" of stiff 80 or 100 lb leader material and tie the hook on using a snell knot. I find that this part of the rig gets bounced around in the sand alot and it takes its toll. Also, forget about those plastic FF rigs - the sinker will always come off. Use a high quality snap swivel and a bead and you'll be good to go. Don't use "Sputnik" style sinkers!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Sandcrab, 
What is your reason for not using sputnik sinkers? Whatrig would be good with sputnik's? Ever try using one of those pulley rigs that are made for longcasting? I have been using the plastic sliders with the black duolock snap for a few years now and have had not one break off yet. I do prefer the smaller leader 6" - 10" ..seem to cast further(less resistance). Now all I need is to find some fish. I just got liam a 7' Tica and an Okuma Coronado for Christmas! He'll be one happy fisherkid!


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I use the black sinker slides,* and am pretty happy with them.

*The weak link* in the design of the plastic part, is the molded-in ring that attaches the "snap" to the slider.

If you snag the sinker, that little plastic ring part will be the first thing to break.

*I'm not sure this is a "Bad" thing,* but that's what happens.

A "Sputnik" sinker tends to tangle in the "running" line, defeating the purpose of the Fishfinder.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

In theory by using a fish finder, the fish should not feel the sinker. But in practice, ususally a fisherman would, after casting, reel in the slack defeating the purpose of the fish finder. I notice that Shaggy recommended hand feeding 2 feet. I dunno because I don't think hand feeding two feet to 100 yards cast out would make any difference.

There are other disadvantages. The most important is that if you try to cast a live bait fish with a fish finder, the sinker would keep going while the fish stays behind many yards. For the same reason, a fish finder does not allow the maximum cast distance. While surf fishing at the ocean, sometimes the sinker rolls one way while the bait keeps going another way a long way before the fisherman is aware of that. The fish finder also creates more tangles if two lines get caught together. Also, the fish finder arrangement is sometimes not strong enough causing the sinker to come off. Maybe the only time I would use a fish finder if I am fishing from a boat, but we are all true surf fishermen SMILE!

I substitue for the fish finder by attaching the sinker to three-way swivel and from there a short leader with hook. Otherwise, I use high-low rig.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> Also, the fish finder arrangement is sometimes not strong enough causing the sinker to come off.


That is why I use about two rod lengths of 40 pound shock leader to the fish-finder rig. Haven't lost any lead yet.

As for the sinker rolling, on the surf, if you pick the appropriate weight of lead for the conditions, and use a pyramid sinker, there is not alot of "rolling", and once snug on bottom is when I let out my charm.

I tend to use four rods at the surf (generally set up maybe five yards apart), and when with my brother, figure another three or four rods in the water, and rarely, except for fish running with the line have I ever tangled my lines. Generally, if a fish takes and runs, it's a simple over or under to keep line seperated.

Maybe you are right abot two foot of slack really doesn't do anything, but I have been doing it for years, so maybe just a habbit or my "good luck charm". But, if bait is flowing with the current, the extra two foot will be toward the direction that the fish should in theory approach the bait, giving you four foot or so of "slack" before the fish feels the resitance of the lead, and hopefully at that point the fish has done most of the work.

Just a few of my thoughts, to add to this discussion. Always looking at pros and cons of any techniques.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*What an X-Mas*

Murph,
That should be a very happy little boy come X-Mas morning. I remember only wanting to open fishing and hunting stuff as a kid, hell still only want to get that stuff. All other gifts were just so so. I was so surprized that a boy that young was so die hard for fishing. He impressed me so much at the Choptank cleanup. All he wanted to do was fish and talk fish, reminded me alot of myself when I was that age. It is hard to find youngsters that actually want to sit there and fish and not throw rocks when the fishing gets slow. It is a blessing that he enjoys fishing or just be out fishing even when the bite is slow and is still excited to go again. He will be a fishing partner for the rest of your life with a passion like that. I know my father and I go bass and crappie fishing every year. And though I skunk him each time we really enjoy our time out together. I hope that my children have the same enthusiasm as I did and liam does for the sport. He really seems to be a gret kid, Good Job! 

All,
I agree the fish finder rig does sacrifice some distance and it cans surely get tangled, but if you leave the your drag real loose (for those of us without baitrunners) or your clickers on, then you have not defeated the purpose of the sliding sinker. I also have used the plastic weight sliders and my only complaint to date is that braid cuts right through them. My $0.02!
- Surfman


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Surf,

Good point point about the drag, forgot about that. Usually after all is said and done loosen until starts to "let out" line with winds or currents, and tighten ever so slightly until it holds.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Green Cart _*
> 
> ...a fish finder does not allow the maximum cast distance.  ]Shorten the distance from the hook to the swivel to increase distance. I have used as short as 6" of 80 or 100 lb test leader material to correct this.
> 
> ...


----------

